# Middle Harbour - Sun 1st - AM



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Launching from Clontarf around 6.30am - I'll be going for an explore around the moorings past the Spit bridge and probably tie up to one of the moorings later. I'm hoping the wind will die down overnight as it did last night & will recheck first thing. I'll have my UHF on ch. 25. should anyone be out that way.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Paul,
Unless wind is very strong in the morning, I plan to also be out there about the same time, no radio but I'll look for you.

Eric


----------

